# For the Toro old iron fans.



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Old toro snowblower antique


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

interesting...now if I had about 10 acres to spare, I'd clear a little area and start lining up old machines like that....or maybe a pole barn...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

snowhounds and powerhandles come up on CL around here often enough but most are snowhound 20's now if I find a snowhound 25 I would have to make room in the garage for it. in the time since I joined *SBF* I've only seen one snowhound 25 on CL in this area and by the time I called the guy it was sold


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that's a steal!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I am glad I am not up in Maine or else I might pick it up.
Mainly just to make powershift93 happy.

Can anyone put a date on it?

I think everybody needs at least one of every early snow blower that was made right?


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, I'd buy that in a heartbeat if it was nearby!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I am glad I am not up in Maine or else I might pick it up.
> Mainly just to make powershift93 happy.
> 
> Can anyone put a date on it?
> ...


MAHALO there BROTHER ED. there are a few for sale around the cities here. seen them on cl.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAHALO there BROTHER ED. there are a few for sale around the cities here. seen them on cl.



You the* Toro *man....what year do you think it is?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> You the* Toro *man....what year do you think it is?


 late 50's


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I might just have had to buy it if it was around me.

Looks in decent shape for the year and it runs? 
I am surprised that someone has not snatched it up already?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I might just have had to buy it if it was around me.
> 
> Looks in decent shape for the year and it runs?
> I am surprised that someone has not snatched it up already?


 they are just window dressing now days. or a early version of the modern day single stage if you get my drift there BROTHER ED.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Every one here knows I LOVE THEM OLD TORO'S.


----------

